

Apple Will Never Replace Darwin With Linux - tlrobinson
http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2009/6/26/134033/785

======
rbanffy
Why would anyone even ask such a question? I know no such Linux user.

If Apple did use Linux or any other GPL'ed kernel, they would probably have to
publish enough source code to enable people to run all of OSX on generic
hardware.

------
makecheck
Linux seems to be a kernel optimized for performance at almost any cost. This
is a reasonable goal, it just means that my window manager at work (or any
other interactive thing) comes to a crawl if I'm not careful with what I run.

This simply doesn't happen on Mac OS X, _although_ a given application can
still bring _itself_ to its knees. And technically throughput per processor
may be less optimal than Linux, but it's not obvious to me that this is a
problem that needs solving. For one thing, firing off a bunch of compile runs
with GCC on my Intel Mac is perfectly smooth, and I can still click on things;
whereas, at work, I may have to go for coffee before I can click on my next
E-mail message when doing a similar compile.

Apple's multi-core strategy is also among the clearest and most successful
that I've seen to date. They may actually meet the challenges of interactive
responsiveness and total throughput with _one_ system design.

~~~
coderdude
Are you certain it's the Linux kernel crippling your window manager and not a
lack of ram or proper driver support?

